

Ask HN: How to get a job at Silicon Valley Startup in Six months? - kp25

Is 6 months sufficient time to get a job at Silicon Valley startups? Do they provide relocation?
What are the most important skills one needs to concentrate on to get noticed by startups?
Does one need to be good at Hackathons&#x2F;Coding Competitions to get noticed?<p>Bio: I am an Indian Undergrad(2010-14), Computer Science student. I am unemployed at the moment, and i don&#x27;t want to work in Indian Companies,all they do is boring stuff(ex: TCS, Infosys). 
Is it really possible for me to get a job? or should i quit the idea and search for a one in indian startups?<p>Newbie: This is my first Ask HN question, I have no idea whether this is the right place to ask such questions, just giving it a try.
======
patio11
Hackathons/Coding Competitions are not the best way to "get noticed." The best
way is to actually make something meaningful and then get that in front of
someone with hiring authority. You will have to work for that second part of
the equation -- it doesn't happen automatically. Six months is certainly
enough time to do it but every day you should expect to build stuff and show
it to people.

Startups (typically) won't be super-receptive to providing relocation
assistance packages or dealing with getting you a work-capable visa in the US.
The larger tech companies have more experience with these. (Incidentally, many
of them have Indian branches and it may be easier to an internal lateral
transfer than being hired from where you are.)

Incidentally: there exist at least a few Indian product companies which would
actually be good to work for, like Visual Website Optimizer.

------
tjr
This story was just posted on HN yesterday:

[http://www.stchangg.com/blog/khan-academy-
job/](http://www.stchangg.com/blog/khan-academy-job/)

It's not your exact same scenario, but you might get some useful ideas from
it.

